# Medication during pregnancy question



## christiane53 (Jul 6, 2002)

I was just wondering if any of you have any information about the use of Zoloft and Lithium during pregnancy. A family acquaintance is bi-polar, and is on these medications, and has been told she is 9 weeks pregnant. She has been told her condition is to severe to be taken off the medication. Any information would be appreciated.Take careKristy


----------

